# FL - Agency wants cats off public lands



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Agency wants cats off public lands

The aim is to end the killings of millions of small mammals and birds by these cats.
"We estimate there are 5.3 million feral and free-ranging domestic cats in the state," he said.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/temp...=orl-sptcats27032703mar27&section=/printstory


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

I spent a week in the Keys last month. Cats are all over the place. Even on the beach at our hotel. Didn't really bother anyone that I saw. I suppose they clean things up. If what they eat are mice and other critters, what's the problem? 

There are a lot of them. I don't see what they eat as a problem. The problem should be that they are there. Wouldn't be surprised if they carry disease.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Feral cats carry numerous diseases, rabies and viral infections. IMHO they make for excellent target practice 

RJF, you didn't let anyone bury you in the sand/litterbox did you?


----------



## jdt (Jun 30, 2002)

cats in the wild should be eliminated.


----------

